# advertising spam/spyware



## valleypoboy (Apr 26, 2016)

Using my phone I just got hit by a redirect ad showing "google" across the top and claiming my phone is infected and that I need to download their software to fix me up. I wasn't logged in yet, and there was no way out other than closing my browser, but that's the kind of thing that makes some of us move on forever.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2016)

Never seen that one before. Advertising pop-ups are part of the free membership and can be turned off after paying for Premier Membership status. Maybe one of the IT guys can tell you why that happened and what to do...JJ


----------

